

Introduction to Logic in Computing Science [pdf] - motxilo
http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~hoover/cmput660/readings/cmput172.pdf

======
primodemus
The text uses Mizar, a formal language based on Tarsky-Grothendiek set theory
for expressing and checking its proofs: <http://mizar.org/system/>

------
ses
Logic is an understated and often overlooked area of Computer Science. I think
notes like these are fantastic and it's great for all future programmers to
learn something about logic itself. There is however a problem with students
not having the foresight to see how it is applicable to their future career
paths and being a CS student myself I can sympathise with this view. While
puzzles and academic problems provide some good material to help explain
logic, they do not provide much motivation to your average pragmatic young
individual that wants to write software. We need more support for logic
programming, and better integration with other software development platforms
(one of the things I am working on). Logic programming is actually very
applicable to many business problems and these in my view are the missing link
in teaching of logic generally.

------
djorgensen
Oh interesting! I attended that University (somewhat briefly, as my lack of
funds did not allow me to really finish my degree).

CMPUT172 must have been discontinued shortly after these notes as from 2003
onwards they only offer CMPUT272 - Formal Systems in Logic in Computing
Science now.

Certainly a good course, it really provides some great insight about how
computers understand and process logical problems. I still have the text and
have used it from time to time to show and discuss with others interesting
logic problems. The only thing that the course missed was applying the
knowledge in a programming environment.

------
chromophore
Look at the notes similar to the one linked at the end of this website.
<http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~guttman/cs521_website/index.html>

I think this is a very helpful page.

~~~
chromophore
to be precise -
[http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~guttman/cs521_website/Dougherty_lectu...](http://web.cs.wpi.edu/~guttman/cs521_website/Dougherty_lecture_notes.pdf)

